# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Autocarro (lavoro e famiglia)

## Pablo

Premetto che sono un elettricista con ditta individuale e quindi con partita IVA.
Il mio problema è questo: possiedo un'auto per gli spostamenti di famiglia ed  un furgone per mio lavoro (2 bolli e 2 assicurazioni), ma vorrei avere un solo mezzo per tutti e due gli scopi. Il fatto è che non sono sicuro se, acquistando un autocarro immatricolato N1 con 5 posti e vano bagagli diviso da paratia, posso portare i familiari ed allo stesso tempo scaricare il costo, l'IVA e le spese. Ho letto da qualche parte che per le ditte individuali non c'è nessun limite alla tipologia di passeggero che si può trasportare perchè sul libretto non risulta un'azienda ma un privato cittadino. Sapete se la cosa è fattibile o potrei incorrere in pesanti sanzioni nel caso mi fermasse la finanza con a bordo la famiglia? Grazie Pablo

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Premetto che sono un elettricista con ditta individuale e quindi con partita IVA.
> Il mio problema è questo: possiedo un'auto per gli spostamenti di famiglia ed  un furgone per mio lavoro (2 bolli e 2 assicurazioni), ma vorrei avere un solo mezzo per tutti e due gli scopi. Il fatto è che non sono sicuro se, acquistando un autocarro immatricolato N1 con 5 posti e vano bagagli diviso da paratia, posso portare i familiari ed allo stesso tempo scaricare il costo, l'IVA e le spese. Ho letto da qualche parte che per le ditte individuali non c'è nessun limite alla tipologia di passeggero che si può trasportare perchè sul libretto non risulta un'azienda ma un privato cittadino. Sapete se la cosa è fattibile o potrei incorrere in pesanti sanzioni nel caso mi fermasse la finanza con a bordo la famiglia? Grazie Pablo

  Se è vero che qualche pattuglia zelante può romperti le scatole se ti trovano in giro con la famiglia e non per lavoro (ma essendo una norma davvero imbarazzante non mi risulta sia contestata molto di frequente) è altrettanto vero che si tratterebbe di una sanzione del codice della strada e che nulla ha a che fare con il fiscale. 
Bene strumentale per natura = detrazione 100%
Al massimo in fase di accertamento ti possono contestare una % di detrazione ma credo che avrebbero pochi appigli.
Per concludere trovo veramente ridicolo che i piccoli artigiani siano in pratica costretti per essere a posto al 100% a dover mantenere due mezzi.
Vai con uno solo e scarica tutto. Potenziali contestazioni ma risparmio reale e immediato. E' un parere personale ma anche supportato da molta realtà.

----------


## swami

mah! visto ke ormai una sola vettura in famiglia è poco io farei con un veicolo attezzato al lavoro, visto il lavoro ke fai avrai attrezzato il fugone con cassettiere e attrezzature varie ... e la domenica userei l'auto della moglie/di famiglia ... nn capisco xchè uno si debba detrarre costi ke nn usa per l'attività ... il privato cittadino mica si mette benzina, bollo e assicurazione nel P! ... mia personale opinione  :Smile:

----------


## mr bean

non sono d'accordo con quanto detto da roberto, non &#232; vero che se l'autocarro &#232; strumentale (poi bisognerebbe verificare se ha i requisiti per essere autocarro) &#232; detraibile al 100&#37;.
Gli autocarri, al contrario delle auto art. 164 dpr 917/86, soggiaciono al principio di inerenza (circ. 48/1998) e pertanto son detraibili in base all'uso inerente che se ne fa, e anche per quanto riguarda l'iva soggiaciono all'art. 19 c.4 dpr 633/72.
farsi trovare in giro la domenica con un autocarro aziendale con la famiglia a bordo espone a quasi sicure riprese fiscali, sia in termini di costi dedotti che iva.
saluti

----------


## Pablo

Sapete allora se fosse possibile stabilire una percentuale di utilizzo dell'autocarro per il lavoro e per l'uso privato e scaricare solo la percentuale di IVA, costo e consumi inerenti al lavoro?

----------


## swami

> Sapete allora se fosse possibile stabilire una percentuale di utilizzo dell'autocarro per il lavoro e per l'uso privato e scaricare solo la percentuale di IVA, costo e consumi inerenti al lavoro?

  questo è quello che viene fatto normalmente, se dimostri d avere altro mezzo per la vita privata è quasi normale attribuire un 100% di uso lavoro all'autocarro, ma se hai solo l'autocarro è dificile dire che privatamente t muovi sempre e solo a piedi  :Wink:

----------


## andreab

Ciao scusate avrei una domanda sono titolare di un societa' snc non sono sicuro se mi conviene acquistare una auto o autocarro visto che il concessionario mi chiede €2300 per variare in  autocarro valore €40000grazie

----------


## mr bean

se ti conviene..
da ciò che dici l'autocarro non ti serve, se no non ti porresti manco il problema..
compra l'auto

----------


## SIMDE

Salve a tutti, l'argomento mi interessa parecchio.. anche io sto valutando l'acquisto di un'auto/autocarro. Il mio caso è il seguente: sono un architetto e a tutti gli effetti il nuovo acquisto supplirebbe ad esigenze aziendali, rispondendo al principio di inerenza, quello che mi chiedo e non ho ancora capito è se dovessi avere *unicamente* un autocarro dichiarato al 50% uso aziendale e 50% uso privato (ammesso che sia fattibile  :Confused: ) cosa rischio se vengo fermata non in periodo lavorativo?? e se dimostrassi comunque di poter fruire di un'auto anche se non intestata a me (ma ad esempio ai miei genitori)?
Spero di essere stata sufficentemente chiara, perchè invece a me personalmente l'argomento non lo è per niente..  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non so se per un architetto si può parlare di inerenza per un autocarro ...  :Smile: 
In ogni modo, non è possibile dichiarare che un autocarro è destinato a fini privati; se vieni fermata in un giorno non lavorativo alla guida di un autocarro rischi il ritiro della carta di circolazione e una sanzione amministrativa.
Non ti serve dimostrare di poter fruire di un'auto anche se non intestata a te. 
ciao   

> Salve a tutti, l'argomento mi interessa parecchio.. anche io sto valutando l'acquisto di un'auto/autocarro. Il mio caso è il seguente: sono un architetto e a tutti gli effetti il nuovo acquisto supplirebbe ad esigenze aziendali, rispondendo al principio di inerenza, quello che mi chiedo e non ho ancora capito è se dovessi avere *unicamente* un autocarro dichiarato al 50% uso aziendale e 50% uso privato (ammesso che sia fattibile ) cosa rischio se vengo fermata non in periodo lavorativo?? e se dimostrassi comunque di poter fruire di un'auto anche se non intestata a me (ma ad esempio ai miei genitori)?
> Spero di essere stata sufficentemente chiara, perchè invece a me personalmente l'argomento non lo è per niente..

----------


## Atsit

Fermo restando che non ho mai sentito chiedere in fase di accertamento, o verifica fiscale: "Lei come si muove, come si sposta" ? 
Per motivi che secondo me sono sottointesi, e un esempio di risposta potrebbe essere "anche a piedi o con l'autobus"...
Nel caso di un architetto o di un geometra potrebbe essere strumentale all'attività esercitata un autocarro(per esempio per spostarsi da un cantiere all'altro), quindi deducendo integralmente il costo con detrazione Iva 100%.
Saluti

----------


## sala

"Se è vero che qualche pattuglia zelante può romperti le scatole se ti trovano in giro con la famiglia e non per lavoro (ma essendo una norma davvero imbarazzante non mi risulta sia contestata molto di frequente) " 
non per essere catastrofica ma su questo punto se mi permetti vorrei dissentire, essendo capitato a ben 3 clienti quanto segue:  
autocarro 4 o 5 posti . Fermati con la famiglia nel primo caso di domenica, nel secondo caso sempre di domenica ma mentre erano in giro in due ( lui e la fidanzata) e nel terzo caso fermati in dogana in Svizzera mentre andavano a sciare. 
in tutti i casi fermo del mezzo per 30 gg e sanzione amministrativa............. 30 gg di fermo del mezzo per un artigiano vuol dire catastrofe...........

----------


## danilo sciuto

> in tutti i casi fermo del mezzo per 30 gg e sanzione amministrativa............. 30 gg di fermo del mezzo per un artigiano vuol dire catastrofe...........

  Che conferma quello che ho scritto io prima..... D'altronde, si tratta di una norma del codice della strada, non di essere catastrofisti.  :Smile:  
ciao

----------


## mr bean

..e la ripresa costi e iva non detratti secondo il principio inerenza..
saluti

----------


## Atsit

Ma scusate un attimo, in ogni caso(cioè sia se si tratta di un socio di un'impresa, sia se si tratta di un professionista, che si tratta di un agente di commercio, o infine di un dipendente con auto assegnatagli) nel momento in cui vengono fermati da una pattuglia di carabinieri o polizia in un giorno festivo o fuori dal domicilio di lavoro. o in un giorno lavorativo ma con la famiglia a bordo, tutti questi soggetti che ho elencato rischiano sempre il ritiro della carta di circolazione e una sanzione amministrativa?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Purtroppo sì.
Magari trovi il vigile che vuol fare il buono, ma non è detto.
ciao   

> Ma scusate un attimo, in ogni caso(cioè sia se si tratta di un socio di un'impresa, sia se si tratta di un professionista, che si tratta di un agente di commercio, o infine di un dipendente con auto assegnatagli) nel momento in cui vengono fermati da una pattuglia di carabinieri o polizia in un giorno festivo o fuori dal domicilio di lavoro. o in un giorno lavorativo ma con la famiglia a bordo, tutti questi soggetti che ho elencato rischiano sempre il ritiro della carta di circolazione e una sanzione amministrativa?

----------


## Atsit

Ciao Danilo, quindi questo significa che qualunque soggetto(tutti quelli da me elencati), deve dimostrare quando si sposta con l'auto cui ha usufruito delle agevolazioni fiscali, di utilizzare il mezzo per fini lavorativi?!
E scusa, questo vale anche per l'auto aziendale di un impresa, e non strumentale? Quindi con una ridotta percentuale di deducibiità del costo e detraibilità IVA?! O anche quando fermano il dipendente con l'auto della società "datore di lavoro"?
Caspita...

----------


## mr bean

Io penso al rischio che corre certa gente giranti con famiglia su "autocarri" dell'impresa e magari si fanno male in un incidente..chiss&#224; se l'assicurazione risarcisce.. mah..
l'autocarro cmq &#232; anche il "fiorino", il quale non soffre di limitazioni di circolazione nei giorni festivi.. l'imprenditore individuale pu&#242; benissimo usarlo la domenica in quanto nessuno pu&#242; impedirgli di lavorare la domenica..
ma se vieni fermato dalla gdf la domenica e ti trovano gli sci a bordo che torni da courmayeur beh.. credo che quell'autocarro magicamente perda la "detraibilit&#224; costi ed iva al 100&#37;" 
saluti

----------


## mr bean

> Ciao Danilo, quindi questo significa che qualunque soggetto(tutti quelli da me elencati), deve dimostrare quando si sposta con l'auto cui ha usufruito delle agevolazioni fiscali, di utilizzare il mezzo per fini lavorativi?!
> E scusa, questo vale anche per l'auto aziendale di un impresa, e non strumentale? Quindi con una ridotta percentuale di deducibiità del costo e detraibilità IVA?! O anche quando fermano il dipendente con l'auto della società "datore di lavoro"?
> Caspita...

  NO
l'auto aziendale soggiace a presunzione di inerenza al 40% di legge.. il fisco NON valuta l'inerenza di detta auto
è l'autocarro che soggiace ad inerenza

----------


## Atsit

Certo hai perfettamente ragione, ma vedi come improvvisamente cambia il discorso fatto nel tuo esempio, se sul fiorino c'è un altro componente, esempio la moglie?
Vai incontro a rischi, cosa gli racconti?
E scusa se invece dovesse capitare al dipendente di essere fermato in un giorno festivo o in altra città, questo non deve sempre dimostrare di girare per lavoro?
Voglio dire, questo ragionamento non vale anche per lui?

----------


## mr bean

sugli autocarri possono girare solo il conducente e gli addetti al carico e scarico merce..
la moglie è dipendente della ditta? se si, ok se no.. beh.. vedano un po loro
se il dipendente ha turno lavorativo festivo certo che può utilizzare l'autocarro della ditta.. se trasporta latte che fa, non circola la domenica?

----------


## Atsit

Quindi per i mezzi con una deducibilità ridotta non si corre alcun rischio, a differenza di un autocarro?
Ma il discorso cambia in periodo di ferie per esempio, o se il dipendente viene fermato in una sua uscita personale fuori dal domicilio dell'azienda, giusto?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Credo tu stia facendo confusione tra conseguenze fiscali e conseguenze da codice della strada.
Il mio post si riferisce al secondo aspetto.  
Il Codice della strada punisce con il ritiro immediato (e sottolineo immediato) della carta di circolazione e con la sanzione amministrativa _chi utilizza un veicolo in maniera diversa da quella per cui è stato immatricolato. _  Il fatto che tu possa lavorare anche la domenica è indubbio, ma quello che occorre evitare è di farsi beccare con un uso improprio dell'autocarro. 
ciao   

> Ciao Danilo, quindi questo significa che qualunque soggetto(tutti quelli da me elencati), deve dimostrare quando si sposta con l'auto cui ha usufruito delle agevolazioni fiscali, di utilizzare il mezzo per fini lavorativi?!
> E scusa, questo vale anche per l'auto aziendale di un impresa, e non strumentale? Quindi con una ridotta percentuale di deducibiità del costo e detraibilità IVA?! O anche quando fermano il dipendente con l'auto della società "datore di lavoro"?
> Caspita...

----------


## SIMDE

Grazie per il chiarimento.. un'ultima cosa, perchè non le sembra rispondere al principio di inerenza con il lavoro di architetto? purtroppo non ho ancora un ufficio mio perciò collaboro presso altri studi che raggiungerei con questo "fantomatico" autocarro, così come per le uscite in cantiere o presso clienti. Ringrazio anticipatamente.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Nessun verificatore crederà mai che gli studi presso i quali lavora, nonchè i cantieri, debbano necessariamente essere raggiunti medinte un autocarro, e che per fare cioò non sia sufficiente una normale autovettura. 
saluti   

> Grazie per il chiarimento.. un'ultima cosa, perchè non le sembra rispondere al principio di inerenza con il lavoro di architetto? purtroppo non ho ancora un ufficio mio perciò collaboro presso altri studi che raggiungerei con questo "fantomatico" autocarro, così come per le uscite in cantiere o presso clienti. Ringrazio anticipatamente.

----------


## Atsit

Ciao Danilo, non era un discorso fiscale o da codice della strada il mio...
Trattasi invece di un discoroso generico, cioè dei rischi che un soggetto qualunque corre se fermato da una pattuglia(e possono essere carabinieri polizia gdf...) mentre circola con un mezzo(autovettura, autocarro, moto) con agevolazioni fiscali.
Capito?
Infatti ho posto diversi esempi, e quello che ti chiedo è se c'è differenza sia fiscalmente che da codice della strada in caso di uso fuori dal lavoro di un mezzo, che può essere autocarro o autovettura, o moto...utilizzato da qualsiasi soggetto, professionista, socio di impresa, o ancora dipendente.
Potresti aiutarmi?

----------


## mr bean

..ancora?
..oh..mamma..  :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se rileggi daccapo tutti i post credo che avrai la risposta  :Smile:  
ciao   

> Ciao Danilo, non era un discorso fiscale o da codice della strada il mio...
> Trattasi invece di un discoroso generico, cioè dei rischi che un soggetto qualunque corre se fermato da una pattuglia(e possono essere carabinieri polizia gdf...) mentre circola con un mezzo(autovettura, autocarro, moto) con agevolazioni fiscali.
> Capito?
> Infatti ho posto diversi esempi, e quello che ti chiedo è se c'è differenza sia fiscalmente che da codice della strada in caso di uso fuori dal lavoro di un mezzo, che può essere autocarro o autovettura, o moto...utilizzato da qualsiasi soggetto, professionista, socio di impresa, o ancora dipendente.
> Potresti aiutarmi?

----------


## swami

ma ke 2 acidi ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## mr bean

> ma ke 2 acidi ...

  ..eh, non mi partiva più l'autocarro.. con quel che l'ho pagato  :Smile:

----------


## swami

> ..eh, non mi partiva più l'autocarro.. con quel che l'ho pagato

  
nn l'ho capita  :Frown:  ... nn so se essere contenta della cosa o no  :Big Grin:

----------


## rscure

autocarro=autovettura se 
immatricolazione N1
codice carozzeria F0
quattro o più posti 
Potenza Kw
------------>180
Massa-tara 
questo è ciò che dice la normativa 
Scurelli Dott.Raffaele

----------

